# Jumping Miniature



## erinspaintedacres (Aug 7, 2007)

This is my little proformance horse who i am training to jump. These are tall jumps..... about 3ft in some and at least 2 ft wide :bgrin



























This is coming into the second jump in a combo, so that is why he is jumping too close



:






Thanks for lettting me share.... I love my little jumping driving hero



: :lol:


----------



## Cara (Aug 7, 2007)

awe look at him go! nice pics!


----------



## EAD Minis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Wow look at him go!!nice form!!Thanks fo sharing!*


----------



## Jill (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks like he's a natural at it


----------

